# Buy a 50mm + 85mm or 50mm + Crop body?



## Connected (Dec 24, 2015)

I currently have only one body and it is full frame.
Im willing to buy a sigma 50mm art and also a 85mm.
If I buy a crop body instead of the 85mm i could use the 50mm 1.4 as a 80mm 2.2
on a crop body. Is it worth? What would you do?


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 24, 2015)

Connected said:


> I currently have only one body and it is full frame.
> Im willing to buy a sigma 50mm art and also a 85mm.
> If I buy a crop body instead of the 85mm i could use the 50mm 1.4 as a 80mm 2.2
> on a crop body. Is it worth? What would you do?



do the 85mm unless you need a 2ed body


----------



## rs (Dec 24, 2015)

What body do you have, and which crop body are you considering? Additionally, what lenses do you currently have?

Would any of your existing lenses make sense to you on crop? If not, and you can't see yourself shooting with two cameras at once, an 85 could well be the best way to spend your money.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Dec 24, 2015)

Be aware that 85mm on FF have less distortion than 50mm (cropped) on APS-C. 
I wouldn't use 50mm (neither on crop nor FF) for close-up portraits.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 24, 2015)

JohanCruyff said:


> Be aware that 85mm on FF have less distortion than 50mm (cropped) on APS-C.
> I wouldn't use 50mm (neither on crop nor FF) for close-up portraits.


Distortion? THE prospect of 50mm APS-C camera is equal to 80mm on full frame, so the distortion PERSPECTIVE equals. The pincunshion distortion Sigma 50 Art, disappears in an APS-C body.
Sharpness in the center is a little better with Canon 85mm F1.8 in full frame. But Sigma 50mm Art in an APS-C body, has better contrast in the image corners, much better vignettes, and no chromatic aberration that affects 85mm F1.8.

Canon 85mm in full frame body






Sigma 50mm Art in APS-C body


----------



## Andyx01 (Dec 24, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> JohanCruyff said:
> 
> 
> > Be aware that 85mm on FF have less distortion than 50mm (cropped) on APS-C.
> ...




This is a bad comparison, because you are correcting for focal length, but not for aperture.

85mm f/1.8 on FF = 53mm f/1.1 on crop.

You would have to stop the 85 down to the f/2.24 to get set similar results, and going from 1.8 to 2.2 is going to increase IQ quite a bit on that lens.


----------



## Mr1Dx (Dec 24, 2015)

Fast 85mm on FF


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 24, 2015)

I would buy both lenses and skip the additional camera unless you have a need for it.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 24, 2015)

As you considered buying the two lenses, I would do a little different:

I would buy the Sigma 50mm Art, and also a Canon 100mm F2, which is sharper and has less chromatic aberration than 85mm.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jan 17, 2016)

I wouldn't buy either until the much rumored Canon replacement 50 f1.4 and 85 f1.8 lenses are announced. If the wait isn't acceptable get the two currently available lenses.


----------

